# hp touchpad skype help



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

hello i am not running no cm7 i was just wondering i was skyping with my friend the other and the quality is poor why i was doing some reasearch and the say to update skype but how do i do it i am running webos no andrioid??


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Download skype from the hp market

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

I type Skype on the HP catalog but its not their anymore what do I do


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't think there is a dedicated skype app for the webos. (which sucks since the crap that comes with the device sucks) it shows all contacts from all accounts when I really only want my skype contacts in the "phone" app


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah but what I want to do is make Skype quality better because the quality is poor but I was doing research and they say you need to download the lastest version but how do I put that in the HP touchpad ?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

There is no app in webOS to update. It uses the native call app. The camera is low quality and your wifi will affect it too. Camera is not operational in CM7 so no Skype there either.

The fact that you can place free video calls at all is amazing. For higher quality you'd need a better tablet/laptop camera or wait on a patch... don't hold your breath.


----------

